# Neil's 242 gal BIG Cube - video



## aks72ca (Apr 19, 2014)

Dear fellow reefers :

Kindly view a video posted on YouTube of my Reef Aquarium & fish room. Link is shown below..






Video Link:






Neil
Mississauga


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

nice setup...i like your fishroom...


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Finally got the video working, very nice tank and setup Neil


----------

